# Meet Kloe aka wild thing, my new grand pup



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

she is a 6 month old pit pup who needed help out of a bad situation ASAP so my son and his wife adopted her, they have a 6 year old male APBT who she just loves to peices, she never stops licking his whole face until it is slobbery soaken wet


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

She is a beautiful dog! She is also lucky that our son and his wife rescued her. That was very kind of them.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

What a cute thing she is. Glad they have her love her color.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

cute! i like the ticking on her chest and paws


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

BearMurphy said:


> cute! i like the ticking on her chest and paws


I like it too, they think she might have some german short hair pointer in her because of the ticking, but no matter she is a sweety


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, she is gorgeous. I love it when people step up to help animals in need like that, good on them.
Sounds like she is the perfect fit. Thanks for the picture, she's cute.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> Oh, she is gorgeous. I love it when people step up to help animals in need like that, good on them.
> Sounds like she is the perfect fit. Thanks for the picture, she's cute.


both my sons have rescued Pit Bulls, I only have 2 now myself since Max past, I firmly believe in rescue first, I am glad that my kids are following my lead it makes me proud.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

CUTE! I think I saw her on facebook too!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> CUTE! I think I saw her on facebook too!


yes you did, Rachel posted her in need, and then I posted pics of her after my son adopted her.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Here is an updated picture of her with her new bother Kobe (aka the epitome of pit bull perfection)


----------

